# Marking Her Territory



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I believe Jammies is marking her territory and it is in a very inappropriate place....the bed! Every time we put a clean comforter on the bed, she pees on it! Now, we place a blanket on top of the comforter (which won't work when summer comes) and she pees on the BLANKET! Oh, so I guess that's not working now, even though it's not summer! Any suggestions??? I'm getting tired of washing blankets and comforters and sheets!*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

My suggestion: do NOT let her on your bed. She needs to understand that it's YOUR bed and there's absolutely NO way she'll be allowed to claim it. If you don't let her on the bed, she won't pee on it. I wouldn't let her back on there for a few months. You can always snuggle with her on the couch, but your bed should be a big :nono: for her.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with Maryam. You need to revoke her bed privileges immediately. Sleeping/hanging out on the bed is a privilege and should be seen as one by Jammies. She's trying to tell you that the bed is HERS when it's actually YOURS. You can give her back the bed privileges later, but I would wait at least a month to do so, if not longer.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I have to remember to tell my husband to keep the bedroom door closed, just in case. I don't want to sleep with a dog on the bed (very light sleeper), but I love the idea of snuggling with her there. I'll give that up if it means she's going to mark it, though.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Debbie, I don't believe your dog is marking. I think it comes down to learning proper house-training etiquette. Here is an article to read.
http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/establishing-dominance


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

My little Lucy came to us as a puppy who must have had plenty of blankets and sheets in her kennel at the breeder's. Unknown to us, she was peeing in her kennel, because I had snuggly blankets in there to keep her cozy. Once I found that out and removed the blankets, the peeing stopped. The first time I put her on the bed, after romping around on it for a while, she stopped and peed! #@$%&$*^%!!! That was the end of her being on the bed for a few months, until she learned to pee outside, not in! For the next several times she was on the bed, I watched her like a hawk. As soon as I saw that hunched position start, I would scoop her up and run her out saying"no, no, no, no!"

No more problems!


----------

